# 24' Yellowfin Bay



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't afford one I know. I'm just curious what the price tag on one of those bad boys would be. That is one of the meanest Bay boats I have ever seen.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Check with WharfRat, he just got the literature from them. Just make sure you're sitting down!!

Their offshore models are badass, and I dont imagine they are cutting any corners on these either!


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Depending on options and power I think they are 60-70K they are one of the baddest bay boats on the market. I also like the Lake & Bay's and Canyon Bay's but the Yellow Fin would be my first choice also.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

They make a badass poling skiff also


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

60-70 ain't bad. I thought a whole lot more than that!!!!!! 

That's still a lot. But not what I was figuring!


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Brad here is a link to one for sale if you buy it I want a ride 

http://boatstore.floridasportsman.com/cgi-bin/cl.pl_bo?boatbays&1218311860


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I almost spent that amount on an 08' Century Bay earlier in the year. Sure glad I didn't by the way!!

Only problem with that one is it's got a Dang E-tech on it instead of a yamma-hammer


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Base is between 61-63k depending on what engine. There's up to 45k in options available...I'd guess most people would want around 15-20k in options. 



Best thing would be to find one used and get the same boat that prices out at around 80k for 50k.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Wharf rat. $80 or better is kinda what I had in mind. Man, that sure is a sweet rig though.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Brad K (7/23/2008)*I almost spent that amount on an 08' Century Bay earlier in the year. Sure glad I didn't by the way!!
> 
> Only problem with that one is it's got a Dang E-tech on it instead of a yamma-hammer


I agree, I read a article in Florida Sportsman a couple of months ago written bya guide in South Florida who just took delivery of his rigged with a 300 Yammi and said it ran high 60's low 70's depending on the load. He also stated it handled the seas very well and is the most stable bay boat he had ridden on.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry it actually had a Merc 300XS here is the article pretty good read if you have time. 

http://www.chartersofkeywest.com/article-yellowfin-24-bay-boat.htm


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

I called a dealer this spring and he quoted me $78,000 rigged out. He also told me that I would be better off buying a 24 bay Ranger. I still like the yellowfin better.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

70,000 is a lot for a bay boat. Our Mako was only 30,000 more.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats my dream inshore boat rigged with a 350 verado!!


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Brad, was that a slam on E-Tecs, it sounded like one.


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

Now thats what i call a nice boat!!!


----------



## sailsunfurled (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bottomfisher01 (7/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang!! Nice yes and then more. If the bay boats run in the 70K and 80K, no tell'n what something like that runs. You know what they always say...if you've got to ask, you probalbly cant afford it.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

There are a lot of great bay boats out there. But for me the yellowfin bay is the king of all of them. They are custom made boats so you get it rigged the way you want. If you have the money why settle for a lesser boat? Just check out the florida sportsman site [boating] section and you will see lots of pics and testimonials from yellowfin owners. The boating section of their forum has some great, entertaining threads.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ericholstman (7/23/2008)*A $78,000 boat will not help you catch fish. Whatit will do is make you look good trying and like a fool when you strike out. Just my opinion...


Eric I sense a little envy or is it jealousy?oke

I have to disagree, it doesn't matter how much it cost it's what the boat has to offer that will help you catch fish(i.e your Hewes helps you get in thin water to the reds). If you can afford that boat your not buying because you think you will be the next Bill Dance of saltwater when you get it, you buy it because youlike the options it has to offer (and how sexy the lines are on it) and you got the $$$. I do agree it will not make you a better angler but to say it won't help you catch fish is a false statement. Why do you sayyouwill you look like a fool if you don't catch anything in it? Does that mean every time you fish a tourney in your Hewes and don't win that you look like a fool?

I'm not starting a pissing match with you I'mjust giving my opinion. :toast


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Bow Down (7/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *ericholstman (7/23/2008)*A $78,000 boat will not help you catch fish. Whatit will do is make you look good trying and like a fool when you strike out. Just my opinion...
> ...




I agree...plus, I can strike out on any ol' piece of crap boat, so I might as well look good doing it!


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

We all know Eric is a "high roller",hell,he could buy one and add it to his fleet.:letsdrink

J/K Eric,us Pathy guys know we spent our money well.I wouldn't trade my used Pathy for a new bay boat,well maybe the Fusion.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ericholstman (7/23/2008)*A $78,000 boat will not help you catch fish. Whatit will do is make you look good trying and like a fool when you strike out. Just my opinion...


quote of the YEAR! a guy in a yak can get in skinnier water than any bay boat, and it's a 100:1 on the price. a $78k boat is nice, but let's be honest, it's really for SHOW. gotta keep up with the Jones', you know...


----------



## Shakedown (Oct 7, 2007)

> *ericholstman (7/23/2008)*You can spend less and get a much better boat with a 22-24 Pathfinder in my opinion.


Your opinion is a joke cool guy. At least it's good for a laugh.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

You get what you pay for these boats are made custom to order there are no dealers only factory orders from Wylie. If I am not mistaken a new 24' Pathfinder or Shearwater loaded out is in the high 50's low 60'sKso we aren't talking a huge price difference? I would take this over any other bay boat on the market look good and catch the hell out of the fish.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

> *ericholstman (7/24/2008)*You can't be envious and happy at the same time- Frank Tyger
> 
> Here's another thought. Take the $78,000, buy a boat that will preform the same functions, keep your gas tank full for 10 years, take 2 months worth of private fishing lessons from Wes Rozier or Matt Mcleod, haveyour lunches catered by Jacksons, tip your guides $75 per day,ship your awesomenew bayboatto Belize for a week of tarpon, permit and bonefishing and still have some left over for you to drink beer for free for a few years.oke
> 
> This sounds like a better deal to me!!


Dude how much do you think a new Hewes flats boat cost not being sponsored by them? Not trying to be an ass or anything but they are high not $78K high but high enough. You act like its huge difference I bet its less than $20K between the Hewes 21 and the Yellowfin 24. 







k


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

I have been around almost every boat on the market and there is no other bay boat that compares to the 24 Yellowfin. Yes it is pricey but you definately get what you pay for in that bad boy. Boats in that price range aren't for everyone but if I was looking at high end bay boats that would be the one I would buy. Man are they sweat.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

The various comments you guys are making go a long way in demonstrating how perception comes into play. If we perceive the value to be true, then it is worthy of obtaining. That is why some people wear a Rolex and some wear a Timex...even thought they both pretty much do the same thing. I've got a friend who, every time he's at my house and sees the 15-20various rods and reels that I have inracks in my garage,makes a commentthat he can catch the same fish that I can, but using his $25Wally World rod and reel combo. I tell him thatthis may be true on any given day, but I sure do have alot more confidenceand feel much better about myself by doing it my way!

Having said that, I do have to agree with Eric on this one...In other words, I don't perceive the value in the Yellowfin.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *timman (7/24/2008)*
> 
> Having said that, I do have to agree with Eric on this one...In other words, I don't perceive the value in the Yellowfin.


Yet he has 50k+ boat, (if he actually had to pay retail for it) so he has a top of the line FLATSboat and this is a top of the line BAY boat.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

> *timman (7/24/2008)*The various comments you guys are making go a long way in demonstrating how perception comes into play. If we perceive the value to be true, then it is worthy of obtaining. That is why some people wear a Rolex and some wear a Timex...even thought they both pretty much do the same thing. I've got a friend who, every time he's at my house and sees the 15-20various rods and reels that I have inracks in my garage,makes a commentthat he can catch the same fish that I can, but using his $25Wally World rod and reel combo. I tell him thatthis may be true on any given day, but I sure do have alot more confidenceand feel much better about myself by doing it my way!
> 
> Having said that, I do have to agree with Eric on this one...In other words, I don't perceive the value in the Yellowfin.


Go buy a Timex and where it for a year and try to sell it see how much you get. Then go buy a Rolex where it for a year then turn around and sell it and what you get.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

> *ericholstman (7/24/2008)*Nevermind. Not sure why so many are missing the point.


Try to explain it better I am listening.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Seminolewind,

Now why would I want to go and sell a Timex watch? oke

Seriously, I understand your point, but it's not relevant to my post. One could go back and forth and justify "why" or "why not" to spend the $$$. (I have a wife -- I understand the concept of justification very well! JK) Simply,it's not important enough to me (regardless of resale value) to spend that kind of jack on a Yellowfin.


----------



## Shakedown (Oct 7, 2007)

A message I received from Mr. Holstman:

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light vAlign=top width=200 nowarp=""></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light vAlign=top width="80%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>What's the problem? PMs are a little moreappropriatefor that sort of shit, don't you think? 

Mind your manners. 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblPostSignature><ADDRESS>*Eric C. Holstman*</ADDRESS></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

My problem isthe "lack of interest" in youropinion: 

"<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl12_lblFullMessage>You can spend less and get a much better boat with a 22-24 Pathfinder in my opinion"<ADDRESS>*Eric Holstman's Signature Expeditions* </ADDRESS><ADDRESS><ADDRESS></ADDRESS></ADDRESS><ADDRESS>Yamaha Outboards Pro Staff*, Maverick Boat Company Pro Staff(Maverick/Hewes/Pathfinder),*Berkley Elite Saltwater Staff(Berkley Satwater Gulp!, Johnson, Spiderwire Ultracast, Trilene,AbuGarcia and Fenwick), Quantum Fishing, Patagonia Pro Staff, LX Polarized Optics Pro Staff, *Ship's Chandler Marina Pro Staff*, Motorguide Pro Staffand Power-Pole Pro Staff </ADDRESS><ADDRESS></ADDRESS><ADDRESS>

If your going to make a statement such as this, at least give us an UNBIASED reason as to why Pathfinder is a better boat than Yellowfin.

Thanks in advance and I appreciate your thoughts on etiquette. </ADDRESS>


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I think Pathfinder makes a hell of a boat so does Skeeter, Ranger and Shearwater ect. I would still take the Yellowfin over any of these plain and simple but it is a matter of preference, will I catch more fish out of the Yellowfin probably not but I will have one badass boat that can do whatever I need it to.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Shakedown (7/24/2008)*A message I received from Mr. Holstman:
> 
> <TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light vAlign=top width=200 nowarp=""></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light vAlign=top width="80%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>What's the problem? PMs are a little moreappropriatefor that sort of shit, don't you think?
> 
> ...


I found this on Boattrader.com 2007 24 Pathfinder Tournament edition 55K granted it does have a T-Top http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2007-PATHFINDER-BOATS-2400-Tournament-93208857

Or 2007 Yellowfin loaded out minus the T-Top for 53K http://boatstore.floridasportsman.com/cgi-bin/cl.pl_bo?boatbays&1218311860

So the Pathfinder is not that much less than the Yellowfin


----------



## popeye 1 (Dec 28, 2007)

This kind of thinking is what makes a professional angler instead of a weekend hacker with a super bad ass boat. I like Erics thought. Boats are like golf clubs. If you want to be a great golfer wear the faces off of a set of irons hitting range balls and spend hours on the putting green. Spend the money you save on buying new clubs taking a lesson or two from a good pro. The idea is to have a capable boat and use it to catch a lot of fish. To each their own. I'll take the really good boat and the guided trips with Capt. Wes. Over impressing a bunch of dudes at some boat ramp with a boat that cost too much that I use for purposes other than making a living. If money is no object I'll have one of each and some champagne to wash them down with.:usaflag


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Those yellowfins are fine boats. You guys just got me drooling over the 42 yellowfin! Everyting about that boat is perfect: a cabin with the ability to walk around it easily, tons of rod holders and storage,crows nest with controls, and an awesomecockpit.I say if you've got the money for a yellowfin, go for it.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

That YF is one bad ass boat but I seriously doubt that "no other bay boats compare" to it. Have all ofyou been around a majek, Lake and Bay, Gause, Dorado, Pathfinder, Ranger, Skeeter, Century, Shearwater, Andros, Haynie, Sabalo, Martin Bros, Everglades, Gravois, Triton, Simmons, Jones Brothers, Palmetto, Champion, and on and on and on.... There are LOTS of bay boats out there, many good ones. Some very expensive others not so expensive. The YF is one of many fine ones.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I must have missed "the joke" about Eric's opinion.

So it's a joke that someone posts their thoughts. That someone who has spent a lot more time on a lot more boats than most people. 

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say Eric knows what he's talking about when it comes to inshore boats. Just a guess but he's been on a couple.

It's attacks like these that drive a lot of knowledable people away from this place. 

So he's sponsored by Pathfinder/Hewes/Maverick. So what. If he thought the Yellowfin was badass, he'd have said so.

Ask him his opinion on Edgewaters and Contenders -- he's rather fond of both of those.

And as for airing a P.M., what a crock of shit. Run and tell your mama next time.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (7/24/2008)*Correct me if I'm wrong but I must have missed "the joke" about Eric's opinion. I agree don't see a joke anywhere.
> 
> So it's a joke that someone posts their thoughts. That someone who has spent a lot more time on a lot more boats than most people. see above about joke
> 
> ...




Joe, I'm not picking or starting anything with Eric or you but he shouldnot insult someone who may want that boat or has it and thinks its the best boat in the world in there eyes it is the best so what the difference in his opinion and mine?


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

I swear this is some funny shit,Sure Eric is sponsored by Maverick boat company and probably does get a dealer discount,so what.He had his goals in life to be a tournament fisherman and had the oppurtunity to fish for Hewes and all his other sponsors.Remember he also fished for sterling not long ago.I cant speak for him but given the oppurtunity to fish for Yellowfin he probably would.You just have to go where the sponsors are going to take care of you and in return promote there product.I agree the yellowfin is a really nice boat but I know I cant afford to buy one so I will continue to fish out of my pathfinder and dream its a yellowfin.I know people that own jon boats that out fish the majority of people with these high dollar boats out there.Quit bitchin and lets go catch some fish.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (7/24/2008)*That YF is one bad ass boat but I seriously doubt that "no other bay boats compare" to it. Have all ofyou been around a majek, Lake and Bay, Gause, Dorado, Pathfinder, Ranger, Skeeter, Century, Shearwater, Andros, Haynie, Sabalo, Martin Bros, Everglades, Gravois, Triton, Simmons, Jones Brothers, Palmetto, Champion, and on and on and on.... There are LOTS of bay boats out there, many good ones. Some very expensive others not so expensive. The YF is one of many fine ones.


So who else spent the last hour or so looking at all the different boat websites? Great post! Those Simmons boats are badass!!!! 80-90mph in a flats boat...http://www.simmonscustomboats.net/ Sorry for the further derail.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

yes the yellowfin a nice boat but their bay series seems more like a conversation peice than anything...kinda like look how much money i have!!! you can get a boat that does all the same and has the same features for lot less....all your paying for is the name on the side


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

unless any of you fellas has a nice set of titties, I ain't interested in impressing you with my fancy boat!



I think the point is, the thread was originally about info on the yellowfin 24 and not yellowfin vs. Pathfinder vs. Lake and bay vs. the other thousand brands of boats that will get the job done...but it turned into that. 



Hall


----------



## GatorBait (May 14, 2008)

Brad,

In response to your post.. That is definately one bad mama jama boat. Ive never seen one until today so thanks for your post. In response to everyone about buying one over another, I'm way too conservative of a person to purchase one for myself especially if there are other cheaper model boats that are as efficient. Maybe for my son as a gift later on in life if I become filthy rich for kicks and giggles, but never for myself. I am always up for opinions and never shout at anyone who has them. I dont think Eric was trying to insult anyone here with his opinion norwas he trying to act like he knows more thananyone else. As far as my gatherings reading his posts, he has always showed response in helping others with questions with positive feedback. He seems like a great guy to me and I dont think i would have took his opinion the wrong way.

Boat & Trailer - $500.00

Engine - $500.00

Money spent over the period of a year rebuilding it and painting- $400.00



















KnowingI get the same feeling on the open water as you andmy fish taste just as good - $PRICELESS$


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Doug,

You're about right. The 'look like a fool' part probably is what set this all off. 

As for Edgewater, no really, he'll talk your ears off telling you how badass they are.

Personally, I can't afford any of the boats we've mentioned so far so I really am not too concerned. But if anyone DOES get the Yellowfin bay, I'll be glad to ride along and report back my throughly researched finds and opinions afterward.


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

> *sailsunfurled (7/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *bottomfisher01 (7/24/2008)*
> ...




I saw one with quad outboards for $399,000!!!


----------



## Shakedown (Oct 7, 2007)

> *JoeZ (7/24/2008)*Correct me if I'm wrong but I must have missed "the joke" about Eric's opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did you shed a tear over this? Expect more of these rather sensitive feelings. For I will, in the future, continue to post a "private message" (b/t/w who the f**K cares) sent to me by anyone who makes an asinine comment such as the one made with no reasonable explanation for making it. Holstman acts, and holds himself out to be an authoritative figure on boats (and lets not forget internet etiquette) which you yourself acknowledge. I asked for him to explain his comment. His response is "mind your manners" (maybe Holstman is my daddy) b/c he knows, or at least lets us assume, to have no other reasonable explanation for making that comment other than the fact he is sponsored by not only the manufacturer but also the local dealer.



Since you missed the joke, I will, once again, repeat for you:



"You can spend less and get a much better boat with a 22-24 Pathfinder in my opinion."



This is a joke. It made me laugh as I am sure it made others laugh. It's even more amusing by his lack of explanation (because of his apparent boredom) thus leaving us to draw conclusions over why he feels a Pathfinder is a better boat that a Yellowfin. Typing that just made me laugh. Maybe the joke would lose its entertainment value if he would explain why he feels this way. I don?t see this happening since he is/was "bored" with the thread. Today is a new day though so maybe he will draw some interest in it again.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Shakedown for what it is worth [probably not much] you hit the nail square on the head with your post! I thought the pathfinder statement was ridiculous but what the heck that is his sponsor so he is just trying to sell a boat or two. These kind of threads are a lot of fun. The florida sportsman boating forum has tons of these kinds of threads. Some go 10 to 15 pages and are funny as hell.


----------



## wcgolf (Oct 9, 2007)

I have one thought on this. I am not biased as I have never been on any of these boats. The golf analogy is here again though. Same as professional golfers that have club company sponsors, they do not play what pays the most they play with what they are comfortable with. That being said IF the manufacturer he chose and is sponsored by is the one he felt most comfortable by then by all means thats his choice. That does not mean if he wasnt sponsored he wouldnt say the same thing. The choice of words with the stupid comment might not have done him any favors but he is entitled to his own opinion. Lets be honest here who really cares what boat it is, as long as your catching fish? Thats what its all about in the first place right?


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i say we should settle this shit tomorrow morning with a good ole fashioned fist whippin' 

i do believe that eric's comments were blown out of proportion. i myself, like many others value his opinion. i think the others of you that are trying to slam him, may be intimdated by his knowledge.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *whipper snapper (7/25/2008)*i think the others of you that are trying to slam him, may be intimdated by his knowledge.


That or his fashionable wardrobe.

Shakedown proves, AGAIN, he's a tool. Shocker there.

Seacrest, out!


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

> *whipper snapper (7/25/2008)*i say we should settle this shit tomorrow morning with a good ole fashioned fist whippin'
> 
> i do believe that eric's comments were blown out of proportion. i myself, like many others value his opinion. i think the others of you that are trying to slam him, may be intimdated by his knowledge.


I don't know who you are talking about but I was not trying to slam him we just have a difference of opinion. Also I am in no way intimidated by his knowledge.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

then it must be the wardrobe!!!


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I think its the red capri's and the Keds that did it.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

This thread had me so flustered that I had to go fishing this morning in my *SCOUT* boat...and it performed just fine...and I didn't wear no pants, so kiss my :moon



Hall


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

someone told me they seen you out there throwing a soft jerkbait!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *whipper snapper (7/25/2008)*someone told me they seen you out there throwing a soft jerkbait!




It wasn't soft.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (7/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *whipper snapper (7/25/2008)*someone told me they seen you out there throwing a soft jerkbait!
> ...




That's funny shit.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (7/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *whipper snapper (7/25/2008)*someone told me they seen you out there throwing a soft jerkbait!
> ...


Did you hook any Ladyfish oke


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *seminolewind (7/25/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Wharf Rat (7/25/2008)*
> ...











guys your killing this threadoke


----------



## Shakedown (Oct 7, 2007)

Wharf Rat, what is the delivery time for the boat?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Shakedown (7/25/2008)*Wharf Rat, what is the delivery time for the boat?




I'll have it next week, anyone wanna go for a ride? :letsdrink 



Just kidding, I didn't get that far...I just used the link on their website to have them send me more info on the boat and nothing more. I'm 1.5-2 years away from doing anything at this point.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Has anyone contributing to this thread ever road on a 24 Yellowfin?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

now what kind of sense would that make Matt? Then some one would actually know what they're talking about and we don't do that on this forum.......

have a beer and enjoy your weekend fellas! there are other things to do besides sitting in front of a pc screen


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (7/25/2008)*Has anyone contributing to this thread ever road on a 24 Yellowfin?


this is the funniest post on the entire thread.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (7/25/2008)*Has anyone contributing to this thread ever road on a 24 Yellowfin?


Roads hurt....ouch!!:doh


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry, has anyone contributing to this thread everrode on a 24 Yellowfin? Has anyone ever seen one in person? Touched one?


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (7/25/2008)*Sorry, has anyone contributing to this thread everrode on a 24 Yellowfin? Has anyone ever seen one in person? Touched one?


No,but I did fish from a 22 ft Pathy today and caught fish.It is amazing the fish were caught from it,being it wasn't a Yellowfin.I like both boats but the friggin' fish could care less,just keep enough ice on board to keep'em fresh.:letsdrink


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (7/25/2008)*Has anyone contributing to this thread ever road on a 24 Yellowfin?


Yep, a friend of mine has one and I can tell you(don't tell all the pathy's it will out ride themany day of the week)............( I have also been on a pathy-blazer).............IMO(if you count my opinion sense I don't have a bunch of sponsors).


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Doug, what conditions did you ride the YF in? What motor did it have. Did you ride in the bay or the gulf? Was it a sea, chop, calm? What did you think about the storage, layout, livewells?Sorry to go Creighton Parker on you with the questions. I ask this because I am really curious about the boat, not doubting your opinion. I have seen them in South Florida while fishing redfish tournaments, but never talked to anybody who owns one. Thanks


----------



## Shakedown (Oct 7, 2007)

The funniest part about this thread is JoeZ calling someone a ?tool?. I?ve never ridden on either; however, I was considering giving up the offshore game and turning to inshore fishing. I was also considering purchasing a 24? Yellowfin. That was my reason for asking Holstman to give his reasons, other than what I have already stated appear to be his reasons, on the Pathfinder being a better boat than the Yellowfin.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (7/26/2008)*Doug, what conditions did you ride the YF in? What motor did it have. Did you ride in the bay or the gulf? Was it a sea, chop, calm? What did you think about the storage, layout, livewells?Sorry to go Creighton Parker on you with the questions. I ask this because I am really curious about the boat, not doubting your opinion. I have seen them in South Florida while fishing redfish tournaments, but never talked to anybody who owns one. Thanks


Sorry I have been out of town.

Matt, this was about a year ago(he lives in south florida)so the conditions are a bit shaky in my headbut I would say around a 2 foot chop in the bay, he has a 275 verado on the back and it ran WOT 63 loaded I don't remember the fuel #'s but it wasn't bad at all. The only thing Ihave mixed feelings about is thefront storage compartment, it has three compartment doors butis all one large compartment (I can see the good and the bad with this). The livewells are nice,although it only has 2 in the back where the blazer-pathfinder has 3. If I could afford it I would have it.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Shakedown (7/26/2008)*The funniest part about this thread is JoeZ calling someone a ?tool?


I'm glad I entertain someone.



> . I?ve never ridden on either; however, I was considering giving up the offshore game and turning to inshore fishing. I was also considering purchasing a 24? Yellowfin. That was my reason for asking Holstman to give his reasons, other than what I have already stated appear to be his reasons, on the Pathfinder being a better boat than the Yellowfin.


I'm not restarting this thing just want to point out that you're inquiry -- I think i haven't reread this whole cluster f*%$ -- started with saying Eric's opinion was a joke. That didn't look or read like you were asking questions.

Doug,

I'm glad someone at least brought some actual info to this topic.

It all works out in the end.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

WOW....Thats all i can say. The only question i have is...Are you all grown men or a bunch of beckering women?


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey JoeZ.........HOLD ON







.................

I don't think a blazer-pathy can handle this:moon


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW!!! I leave for the weekend and look what happensoke

So far my original post about the YF 24' bay has turned into a 8=====D measuring contest. "AWESOME"

Anyway, I looked deeper into them and I still love them. I haven't found a bay boat yet that meets all my needs. I have looked so far at ALL manufacturers and they all haveone or two things wrong. (From my point of view) I did look at a Shearwater x2200 today, and seem to be the closest to what I want. I really don't like the Pathfinders with their plastic rodholders. I really like the Blazer Bay 2210 Pro but no gunnel mount rod holders and those fittings for the Bow mount Pedestal Bass fishing seats seem to rust a little quick. I love Century's 2202 Tunnel. But it drafts 13" w/ a tunnel. Ranger boats have those silly plastic rod holders to.

Mako.... well, they make an awesome off shore boat. Triton makes some beautiful Bay boats, but it would have to have a Yammy on it.. No Mercury's for me. Well, anyway I guess I'll let the fighting reconvene, it was just starting to get good:letsdrink

:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Brad,

Have you looked at the Andros 23 Cuda?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Brad K (7/29/2008)* No Mercury's for me.


But have you been on aboat with verados?


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (7/25/2008)*Sorry, has anyone contributing to this thread everrode on a 24 Yellowfin? Has anyone ever seen one in person? Touched one?


No Sir, but I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night. (Sorry couldn't resist; I really am here for the informed opinions and diversity!):grouphug


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Brad you initial instinct is right on the money. You aren't going to beat that yellowfin. I don't know why you are so hung up on yamaha's though. Mercury has left them in the dust especially with their two strokes. Plus they are made in the states.Just go ahead and order one up and have them hang a 350 verado on it and you'll be good to go. I promise you I won't say you look like a fool if your fishbox is devoid of content. Thanks for starting the thread it has been a hoot.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

> *wrightackle (7/29/2008)*Brad you initial instinct is right on the money. You aren't going to beat that yellowfin. I don't know why you are so hung up on yamaha's though. Mercury has left them in the dust especially with their two strokes. Plus they are made in the states.Just go ahead and order one up and have them hang a 350 verado on it and you'll be good to go. I promise you I won't say you look like a fool if your fishbox is devoid of content. Thanks for starting the thread it has been a hoot.


when did they come out with a 350 hp verado??? i must have been asleep.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

They just released within the last month or so I still have yet to see one. If I am not mistaken the retail price is around 30K.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is the link for the 350 Verado if anyone wants to take a look. 

http://www.mercuryracing.com/verado350/


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *true-king (7/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Brad K (7/29/2008)* No Mercury's for me.
> ...


No I actually haven't. I am really interested in them. The only thing bad I can see. ( I spoke with a mercury spokesman). He told me that they were awesome performance wise, and awesome Fuel consumption wise. But if you start getting into the Superchargers you start getting into your pocket, because you then burn you way more fuel.

I have no hard facts personally on this, just word of mouth. I also just finished chatting with a guy in the office here who just sold his Pathfinder for a BayCat. He said the Pathfinder was the worst riding boat he ever owned. Anyone else agree with this?


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

a guy in the office here who just sold his Pathfinder for a BayCat. He said the Pathfinder was the worst riding boat he ever owned. Anyone else agree with this? 

LOL.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

?


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

It was funny,so I laughed.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

> *seanspots (7/29/2008)*a guy in the office here who just sold his Pathfinder for a BayCat. He said the Pathfinder was the worst riding boat he ever owned. Anyone else agree with this?
> 
> LOL.


I have ridden on a Pathfinder 22XL and they ride well in nasty seas and are very dry. If that is the worst riding boat he has been on then he has not been on many boats or ridden on a Carolina skiff in bay chop.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *seminolewind (7/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *seanspots (7/29/2008)*a guy in the office here who just sold his Pathfinder for a BayCat. He said the Pathfinder was the worst riding boat he ever owned. Anyone else agree with this?
> ...


I concur.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool!!! I figured they would ride pretty good. But that's one mans opinion and he is entitled to that.:letsdrink

The 22XL is really the only PF that I like, I just wouldn't buy one because of thoses silly little plastic rod holders. I know that's pretty petty, but that's how I judge boats. I don't want to have to compromise on anything. I like a boat just the way I like a boat. 

You know what I mean. Nothing worse than buying a $50,000 boat then having to instantly make modifications andchanges to make it fit your specific needs and likes.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Brad have you checked out the Lake & Bay yet they are fine boats the Back Water 22 and 24 are badass but they rig Mercs only. http://lakeandbayboats.com/model-bw22.html


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

The Canyon Bay boats are pretty sweet as well:



http://www.canyonbayboats.com


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Just wanted to apologize to you guy's. I spewed some bad info. The Pathfinder 2200XL does not have the silly plastic rod holders, it's only the 2200XL TE that has them. Sorry guy's.

I guess I got my boats mixed up. Sorry again for my un-informed comments!!!!!

Can't take me anywhere i guess:doh


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Brad K (7/29/2008)* But if you start getting into the Superchargers you start getting into your pocket, because you then burn you way more fuel.


The superchargers do burn alot, especially two of them! They are really nice engines. Most of the stuff they say in the commercials is true (don't know about the gas mileage though). They are very quiet, quick, and handle well.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

They LOOK awesome too. I really like the Verado's.

Just have always been a Yamaha guy. You know how it is!!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I know. Before we got our boat, I had always been on boats with yamahas. I went on a boat or two with old mercury two strokes and those sucked. I guess it's a matter of preference between verados and yamahas. That yamaha 350 sure looks sweet.


----------

